# Natural Balance users, i have a question



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Hi everyone. Bella will only eat this one brand of food, she's a picky girl. I would like to find something else for her that's healthier if I can get her to eat it. I've been looking into Natural Balance and I have a question. What size is the kibble? I noticed they have several formuals and I want to get the right size. Bella seems to not like anything too small or too big, she's a regular Goldilocks. If you could tell me the size of it, how your babies like it, and how much it cost, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

The kind that I use for Sophie is the all stage and it really looks like a chocolate chip, I am at work and the best size is about 3/4" across. Sophie loves it!! Hope this some "little" help, hehe


oh byt the way, you can't get it at petsmart, at least not here in Raleigh, I got Sophies in Wilmington. A rep told us that the nutro was the same and that was available at petsmart. We haven't tried her on that yet, but I think an 5lb bag was a $9 or $10, can't remember, hubby paid for it. Hope this is more help.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Also, where do you find samples of food for them, i would like to set out lots of pieces in a row and have a taste test day, but I don't know where to find samples.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Hi everyone. Bella will only eat this one brand of food, she's a picky girl. I would like to find something else for her that's healthier if I can get her to eat it. I've been looking into Natural Balance and I have a question. What size is the kibble? I noticed they have several formuals and I want to get the right size. Bella seems to not like anything too small or too big, she's a regular Goldilocks. If you could tell me the size of it, how your babies like it, and how much it cost, I would really appreciate it.[/B]




Here's a Natural Balance link for Petco. And if you click on food center on the left side of the page you'll see all the different varieties.

http://www.petco.com/Shop/petco_Product_Na...enemerch_1.aspx



> Also, where do you find samples of food for them, i would like to set out lots of pieces in a row and have a taste test day, but I don't know where to find samples.[/B]



Thy might also sell the small sample bags at Petco, but I'm not really sure.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> Also, where do you find samples of food for them, i would like to set out lots of pieces in a row and have a taste test day, but I don't know where to find samples.[/B]


I emailed Natural Balance from the contact info on their website and they sent me free samples of all the formulas in the mail, along with lots of info about their food and some coupons. You might try that!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I'm going to ask them for samples today


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I emailed Natural Balance from the contact info on their website and they sent me free samples of all the formulas in the mail, along with lots of info about their food and some coupons. You might try that![/B]



I better get right on it.








I want my freebies too.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I was coming in to say what LoriJo said!

If you contact Natural Balance they will send you samples of the formulas and a bunch of coupons. I emailed back and forth with a rep for a couple of days, she was so nice! When she found out that I always buy 2 bags of food at once- one for Wilson and one to give to the local No Kill shelter, she asked for the name and address of the shelter and she sent them a huge box of dry food and a coupon for them to go get a case of wet food for free!!!! 

Just for reference Wilson eats the Sweet Potato and Fish, he started out on the Duck and Potato, but it didn't agree with him. It seems to be a good size- it's big enough that he can't just gobble it whole, but small enough that it isn't too big for him. In Canada we pay about $16 a bag- which would be about $12 or so US. 

I really like this company, and their food seems to be top notch.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Also, where do you find samples of food for them, i would like to set out lots of pieces in a row and have a taste test day, but I don't know where to find samples.[/B]


I got free samples at a dog show last year. Matilda only eats Natural Balance, I have had to put her on the reduced calorie, to keep her girly figure. The girlfriend has a eating problem jsut like her mommy.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

lola's on the sweet potatoe and fish right now- its about $13 per bag. i just bought her some of their "original" formula for her next bag- its cheaper at $8 a bag. i mix in some of their wet food too for her, about a tablespoon or two or she will just look at her food and not eat it! its great food. just a side note, i tried the venison and brown rice formula on her last week and she itched like crazy! don't know what that was about but i switched her asap to the fish formula...good luck


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I had a sample of Natural Balance Duck formula which our dog loved. But the only place I could find it around here was in Petco, which blew up last year! They are slowly rebuilding, and it's supposed to be open some time later this year. Until it does reopen, V'dog has been on Nutro Lamb and Rice formula, which she also seems to like.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I had a sample of Natural Balance Duck formula which our dog loved. But the only place I could find it around here was in Petco, which blew up last year! They are slowly rebuilding, and it's supposed to be open some time later this year. Until it does reopen, V'dog has been on Nutro Lamb and Rice formula, which she also seems to like.[/B]




Ok let me be the first to ask...How did Petco blow up?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info everyone, I emailed Natural Balance for samples, and I also emailed Solid Gold. One of my friends has had good luck with their "Just a Wee Bit" formula. Does anyone know which one is the most nutritionally sound?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228474
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a gas leak and the Petco was leveled. The store was open and all of the animals in the grooming salon were ok. They were in the process of evacuating the small animals (rodents, birds and reptiles) when it blew up. Petco Explosion


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> lola's on the sweet potatoe and fish right now- its about $13 per bag. i just bought her some of their "original" formula for her next bag- its cheaper at $8 a bag. i mix in some of their wet food too for her, about a tablespoon or two or she will just look at her food and not eat it! its great food. just a side note, i tried the venison and brown rice formula on her last week and she itched like crazy! don't know what that was about but i switched her asap to the fish formula...good luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *My Bella Mia had the same reaction to the Venison and Brown Rice as your Lola did. Bella also itched like crazy on the Duck and Potato. I am looking forward to trying the Sweet Potato and Fish though when I find it.

enJOY!
Melanie
*



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228477
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Whoa... scarey. Last place I would think of being blown up is in a pet store. Now all my trips will be swift ones into them. 

Melanie
*


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=228474
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for asking!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

See here is my problem Nemo is on the Nutro Ultra, but I think NB is a better food, but He did not like it, he was on the Venison. So my question is should I try the Potato and Duck/


Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I was at Petco today, so i picked up a bag of NB Potato and Duck. Bella really seems to like it. She's picking it out of the other food, so maybe thats a good sign. It may just be that its new, so i'm going to give it a few days, but so far so good









I was going to try the Solid Gold in the pink bag to, but my local store doesn't carry it, so I went for the NB to avoid shipping charges


----------

